# Foggy, drunk sort of feeling



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi all,
I've been having some pretty tough times over the last few years dealing with a state of 'foggyness' that I think may be related to the DR. The most notable issues appear to relate involve with memory, concentration and cognition.

Ive been having signifigant problems recalling names of things; people, objects and events. I'm also having a lot of difficulty reading and writing creatively of which seems to be a sign of the problems I'm having with forming and linking thoughts. Thrown in with this are problems with speech; almost slurring words at times, and having that 'on the tip of your tongue' sensation where you just cant quite get at the word or phrase youre looking for.

The sensation is probably best described as the feeling you have after 2 or 3 beers, but having to live with this state through every waking minute of the day. I have never taken benzos and its been well over a year since I've stopped taking SSRIs, so its all a little confusing 

If youve experienced this foggy state, how has it manifested itself, and have you recovered if this is the case?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Hello Nemesis,

I do really know how you feel. Something that has always helped me through this is thinking that the Brain is a very powerfull organ, right now it seems that it is working against you. Why don't you make your brain work for you, remember you are in control and you are the only one that can turn this thing around. Why don't you trace back you steps and try and figure out why this is happening. I will help you in anyway that i can get better, lets make sure that we all recover fully, we just have to really get our minds to work for us instead of against us. You know what might be a better plan, i am not saying that this dp self help group is bad, but; why dont you take a little brake from the forum for awhile, get busy with something.

Hope that this helps,

Zach


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

zpgrimm said:


> i am not saying that this dp self help group is bad, but; why dont you take a little brake from the forum for awhile, get busy with something.


Hi Zach, I think your advice is good for me too... Today has done nothing else than been sitting beside my laptop online. And I have lots of other things that should be done indeed.  Nemesis, I hope your foggy state of mind will get better - do you like taking a walk in nature? It has helped me sometimes, when feeling very disconnected. Especially staying online doesn't do any good for me, just keeps me feeling even more disconnected from my surroundings...


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

Ninnu said:


> zpgrimm said:
> 
> 
> > Especially staying online doesn't do any good for me, just keeps me feeling even more disconnected from my surroundings...


yeah that's true. getting out more will make you feel better. i know i do.


----------

